# ¿Conectar frecuencimetro a radio de válvulas?



## luisgorris (Jun 24, 2008)

Pues eso... para saber que frecuencia exacta se está sintonizando en un receptor superheterodino de válvulas.

¿ Alguien sabe como y donde ?

Gracias !


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola, si tienes un generador de radiofrecuencia , y sintonizas el receptor a la frecuencia de salida del generador , esa sera la frecuencia , de recepción , lo mismo es, que sea de válvulas o transistores, si contaran con indicador de sintonía digital seria mas fiable la frecuencia , al ser superheterodino genera una frecuencia distinta a la que se recibe, suerte, un saludo.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 25, 2008)

luisgorris dijo:
			
		

> Pues eso... para saber que frecuencia exacta se está sintonizando en un receptor superheterodino de válvulas.
> 
> ¿ Alguien sabe como y donde ?
> 
> Gracias !



Buenas.

En el oscilador local, sumando o restando la frecuencia intermedia, cada fabricante hace el efecto heterodino de una forma, aunque de las dos funciona.

Ejemplo : 1200 Kcs de sintonia -  450 = 750 Kcs de oscilador.
                1200 Kcs de sintonia + 450 = 1650 Kcs de oscilador
donde 450 Kcs  seria la frecuencia de la FI o frecuencia intermedia.

Por lo general en OM y OL se hace sumando  frecuencia de sintonía + oscilador.

Un saludo.


----------



## luisgorris (Jun 26, 2008)

Según he leído... para OM es de 455 o 470 kHz (wikipedia!) y para FM es de 10,7 MHz

Es cierto? .. ¿Es una norma? ...o...¿Puede que al ser un receptor del año 1967 al fabricante se le ocurriese otra frecuencia?

Gracias !


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola, si estas en lo cierto, esas son las mas comunes en receptores domésticos de simple conversión, hay otros de dos y mas conversiones que como es lógico usan otras frecuencias pero la de 455Kcs y 10,7Mhz  casi siempre esta presente, pues las bobinas y filtros de cristal los fabrican otros en ese estándar y son mas baratos

Un saludo


----------



## Gratapaller (Jun 10, 2022)

Hola, como lo solucionaste? estoy haciendo esto con un Marconi que la FI es a 600Khz


----------



## unmonje (Jun 10, 2022)

Gratapaller dijo:


> Hola, como lo solucionaste? estoy haciendo esto con un Marconi que la FI es a 600Khz


El último que escribió en éste tópico fué hace 14 años... No creo que le respondan....
Hoy en día, siendo que la AM está ya virtualmente desaparecida, y las ondas medias y cortas casi nadie usa, habría que pensar en opciones mas realistas   🥴
En mi caso, tengo una radio* digital* AM/FM de bolsillo, que siempre me dice la frecuencia que sintonizo y me da 50 ´pre sintonías, fin del asunto 🤣 La pague pocos dólares hace como 2 años y modifique para pilas recargables y cargador en Y griega. Tambien tiene reloj. La tengo por si cortan la energía alguna noche, pero eso no pasa hace 3 años.


----------



## Gratapaller (Jun 11, 2022)

Esto es para un receptor que le tengo mucho aprecio, es de tipo militar presuntamente y como entretenimiento experimento con él. He logrado hacer funcionar  la onda larga modificando polarizaciones, ya que no rendía nada. Funciona con una antena T2FD corta autoconstruida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2022)

Hola a todos , es possible comprar en tiendas Chinas Online frequenzimetros digitales donde alguns tipos ofertados permiten configurar lo Off-Set  (desplazamento de frequenzia igual a la premera FI) .
Otra salida es buscar en Sitios destinados a la Radioaficción proyectos de frequenzimetro digital basados en PICs que posuen ese artificio.
Tanbien es nesesario tener en las manos lo diagrama esquemactico dese hermoso equipo para saper donde sacar una amuestra del premero Oscilador local .
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 12, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , es possible comprar en tiendas Chinas Online frequenzimetros digitales donde alguns tipos ofertados permiten configurar lo Off-Set  (desplazamento de frequenzia igual a la premera FI) .
> Otra salida es buscar en Sitios destinados a la Radioaficción proyectos de frequenzimetro digital basados en PICs que posuen ese artificio.
> Tanbien es nesesario tener en las manos lo diagrama esquemactico dese hermoso equipo para saper donde sacar una amuestra del premero Oscilador local .
> !Suerte en los desahollos!


Es buena idea pero yo pienso... ¿el conectar el frecuencímetro al oscilador local no puede ocasionar que debido a la impedancia del este, el oscilador local se desajuste?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 12, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Es buena idea pero yo pienso... ¿el conectar el frecuencímetro al oscilador local no puede ocasionar que debido a la impedancia del este, el oscilador local se desajuste?


Siii en correcto , en eses casos es neseario la ayuda de  un paso ayslador basado en transistores Jfet que posuen elevada inpedancia de entrada y baja inpedancia de salida.
Dejo aca un ejenplo de un ayslador : https://www.electroschematics.com/vlf-vhf-wideband-active-antenna/  y ese otro mas sensillo aun : Active antenna for shortwave reception , tiene tanbien ese aca : 100kHz-30MHz active antenna circuit diagram : Active Antenna Circuits .


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 13, 2022)

Para medir una frecuencia de más de 100 KHz siempre he hecho lo mismo,  dos o tres espiras cerradas entre el hilo activo y masa del cable de entrada al frecuencímetro entre 50 y 100 cm. Se aproxima lo mínimo al circuito a medir, hasta que mide.
De esta manera puedo medir de todo sin tocar nada.
Pero para que esto funcione, el frecuencímetro debe tener suficiente sensibilidad. En otro hilo ya he puesto un amplificador-convertidor a TTL desde 1 HZ hasta 140 MHz con una sensibilidad de -40 dbm.
Convertidor analógico a TTL desde 1 Hz hasta 145 Mz
Si no se quiere convertir a TTL, pues la salida del ultimo transistor se conecta a la entrada del frecuencímetro.
Y si quieres que mida desde 30 hasta 800 Mhz, este prescaler que divide por 10 va de maravilla:

El 11C90 debe estar refrigerado pues consume 90 mA a 5v y se calienta. Lo venden los chinos, pero la calidad es un misterio pues yo no les he comprado ninguno. Según el fabricante, está garantizado hasta 600 MHz, pero yo le saco 832.
En el esquema hay algunas modificaciones que veo que no están claras, así que sería cuestión de probar y corregir. El tercer transistor tiene una entrada que viene de otro divisor por cuatro, que alcanza hasta los 4 GHz, un uPB582C, aunque obviamente, aquí se consigue hasta 800x4=3200 MHz:

Pero estos prescaler son de los años 80. Ahora ¿Hay algo mejor y asequible después de 40 años?


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 13, 2022)

El único que yo conozco es el  SP8830, divisor por 10 hasta 1.5 GHz que supera ampliamente al 11C90, pero ¿Dónde se compra? ¿Quién lo vende?.
Claro que lo mismo pasa con el que he puesto, el uPB582C que lo conseguí de milagro.
Lo único que se encuentra son extraños prescaler divisores por 512-64-128 y otras rarezas inútiles.
Lo que sí he conseguido es un divisor por 10 hasta 10 GHz, pero si me va a dar 1, de máxima, ya no me entra en el mío, necesitaría el SP8830, de lo contrario me quedo limitado a 8 GHz y meterlo en el divisor por 4 no me gusta, me resta un dígito y enlentece la medida. a .25 segundos de puerta en lo más rápido.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 13, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Para medir una frecuencia de más de 100 KHz siempre he hecho lo mismo,  dos o tres espiras cerradas entre el hilo activo y masa del cable de entrada al frecuencímetro entre 50 y 100 cm. Se aproxima lo mínimo al circuito a medir, hasta que mide.
> De esta manera puedo medir de todo sin tocar nada.
> Pero para que esto funcione, el frecuencímetro debe tener suficiente sensibilidad. En otro hilo ya he puesto un amplificador-convertidor a TTL desde 1 HZ hasta 140 MHz con una sensibilidad de -40 dbm.
> Convertidor analógico a TTL desde 1 Hz hasta 145 Mz
> ...


Si no me equivoco, ese método de detección de RF se llama "aro de hertz". De hecho, en la emisora de FM ARISTON FM-8 ( de la que se ha hablado largo y tendido en este foro), la muestra para el medidor de RF se obtenía de esa misma forma.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 13, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Para medir una frecuencia de más de 100 KHz siempre he hecho lo mismo,  dos o tres espiras cerradas entre el hilo activo y masa del cable de entrada al frecuencímetro entre 50 y 100 cm. Se aproxima lo mínimo al circuito a medir, hasta que mide.
> De esta manera puedo medir de todo sin tocar nada.
> Pero para que esto funcione, el frecuencímetro debe tener suficiente sensibilidad. En otro hilo ya he puesto un amplificador-convertidor a TTL desde 1 HZ hasta 140 MHz con una sensibilidad de -40 dbm.
> Convertidor analógico a TTL desde 1 Hz hasta 145 Mz
> ...


Si, hice un frecuencimetro al que le puse el 11C90 como pre scaler, pero en divisor x 10 y calentaba un poco pero nunca mas lo volví a usar en otra cosa porque el único que usé, me costo conseguirlo , me resultó caro y tiempo después, dejé todo lo que era radio transmisión.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 14, 2022)

Hola a todos , recomendo mirar ese enlaçe aca : Digital Readout For Single-Conversion Short-Wave Radio Receivers. .
Es esplicado como agregar un frequenzimetro digital en un equipo de tecnologia Valvular.
!Suerte en los estudios!


----------



## Gratapaller (Jun 26, 2022)

Ya lo tengo funcionando, solo me falta construir un preamplificador que ya he empezado, ya que en frecuencias altas de onda corta no lee bien. Lo del desplazamiento a -600 kHz funciona correcto. Es un PLJ 1601c


----------



## unmonje (Jun 26, 2022)

Gratapaller dijo:


> Ya lo tengo funcionando, solo me falta construir un preamplificador que ya he empezado, ya que en frecuencias altas de onda corta no lee bien. Lo del desplazamiento a -600 kHz funciona correcto. Es un PLJ 1601c


¿ La lectura como sería ? -->  ¿ : 18,58 megahertz  ó 18 mil 585,5  Mhz ?   Pregunto porque dijo que leía mal


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 27, 2022)

18.58 MHz.


----------



## Gratapaller (Jul 3, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ La lectura como sería ? -->  ¿ : 18,58 megahertz  ó 18 mil 585,5  Mhz ?   Pregunto porque dijo que leía mal


Se puede configurar de varias maneras, cuando marca 18.585 MHz tendría de marcar 19.998 Mhz, eso es lo que me falta y no consigo que llegue. Por ejemplo en 801Khz se lee correctamente 0.801Mhz más los digitos ultimos que normalmente se van moviendo.


----------



## Gratapaller (Ago 31, 2022)

Bueno, mi próximo proyecto sería ponerle un indicador de sintonía a diodo led. Eso ya lo veo más difícil, pero no imposible. Los he visto hechos con un vumeter uA. pero eso implica poner más cables y aparatos exteriores, las válvulas consumen tan poco que se hace difícil. Seguiremos investigando.


----------



## Gratapaller (Sep 12, 2022)

Gratapaller dijo:


> Esto es para un receptor que le tengo mucho aprecio, es de tipo militar presuntamente y como entretenimiento experimento con él. He logrado hacer funcionar  la onda larga modificando polarizaciones, ya que no rendía nada. Funciona con una antena T2FD corta autoconstruida.


Pues ya lo hice, indicador de sintonía a diodo led, es un circuito diseñado en los años 80's para receptores de f.m. añadiendo un capacitor electrolítico de 2,2uf y parece que funciona.


----------



## Gratapaller (Ene 2, 2023)

Mi último proyecto estación des-soldadora con material reciclado casi todo.


----------

